# Are towable splitters street legal?



## Kenster (May 26, 2011)

Suppose I bought a 27 ton splitter with good pneumatic tires.  It's considered "towable."   Is it legal to pull in on a street or highway?   Do I need a license plate like a trailer?   Does it need a tail light kit?

The one I'm looking at is 15 miles away, mostly highway.   I don't plan on pulling it 70 mph.  Maybe 45.

Or, maybe I should just borrow the neighbor's trailer?   Other than having to wrestle onto the trailer, I guess that makes the most sense.


----------



## smokinj (May 26, 2011)

You need nothing to pull a splitter just make sure you dont go over the towable speed limit for your splitter! (Dont ask why I say that)


----------



## Delta-T (May 26, 2011)

i agree with smokinjay..but if you plan to just ride the splitter around town by itself, definitely put some plates on it.


----------



## fossil (May 26, 2011)

Depends on where you live and the local vehicle code.  Best to check with the DMV in your area to be sure.  Rick


----------



## yooperdave (May 26, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Depends on where you live and the local vehicle code.  Best to check with the DMV in your area to be sure.  Rick




don't have a splitter (yet) but thought of the same question.  decided that it would be easier to load it into the back of the truck for transport...that way, you're not holding up any traffic either (by only going 45).  being from texas, ya gotta have a truck, no?


----------



## Intheswamp (May 26, 2011)

I would keep the speed down closer to 35mph.

Hauling it on a trailer is an excellent idea...strap it down tight.

A problem with towing splitters is that the tank that holds the hydraulic fluid does double duty as the axle but in most instances somewhat of a weak axle.  There is no shocks or springs on the standard homeowner grade splitters and so the axle/tank assembly can really take a beating, especially if it is pulled at excessive speed or over rough roads.  Rough treatment can lead to tanks that leak.

When I brought home my Huskee I tried my best to keep the speed at 35mph and constantly scanned the on-coming asphalt for any dips or potholes to avoid.  It was a 21 mile trip.  Mine will be pretty well home-bound and I figured the ride home would be the longest it would take...thus I babied it on that trip.  I'm even thinking of taking the trailer hitch off (for security reasons) and installing a simple pin-hitch for the lawn mower. 

As for legal issues, you should check your local DMV as recommended earlier but lights are always good to have if you'll be hauling it much on the road. 

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Kenster (May 26, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But of course!   Been driving F150s for 30 years. 
Trailer would be easier to load and unload though, I think.


----------



## smokinj (May 26, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> yooperdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I trailer mine if going long distances. You can drive much faster!


----------



## wendell (May 26, 2011)

The max speed on mine is 35. I'd definitely do the trailer!


----------



## woodsmaster (May 26, 2011)

just put a slow moving vehicle sign on it and dont go over 35 or put it on a trailer.


----------



## DanCorcoran (May 26, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> i agree with smokinjay..but if you plan to just ride the splitter around town by itself, definitely put some plates on it.



I'd add goggles and a scarf...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 26, 2011)

In MI to do it legally would require a trailer license. However, I do not think it is enforced but then, not many are towed down the road. Personally I do not like the idea of towing on the road. However, I did tow ours about 3/4 of a mile down our dirt road behind the atv. My maximum speed was 25 mph and watching the splitter, I would not want to go any faster. But then, I also recall a year or two ago when out riding my bike I was passed by a pickup pulling a splitter. My guess is that he was going a minimum of 60 mph! I thought that thing was going to bounce right off the road but don't think the driver was even aware. It was on a weekend and folks around this are are known to be tipping more than a few beers and doing strange things. 

But just the fact that most splitters do not have leaf springs should throw up a caution.


----------



## Kenster (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, Guys.   Trailer it is.   If and when I ever get one.   I like the idea of swapping out the ball hitch for a pin hitch so I can move it around with the lawn tractor, but if I end up co-owning with one of my neighbors it would make it more difficult to move between our homes.   One potential partner is only about 100 yards away and he also has a lawn tractor.   The other "maybe" partner is about a mile away.  He'd probably need to pull it with his pick-em-up truck.


----------



## TreePointer (May 26, 2011)

As others have stated, it depends on where you live.  Here, you don't need plates or active lighting because it doesn't cover the active lighting on the tow vehicle.

As for the hitch, I put a 2" ball on the back of my lawn/garden tractor with one of these:  Hitchin' Post Three-Way Hitch Plate
Works just fine.  Got mine at Lowes.


----------



## Kenster (May 26, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> As others have stated, it depends on where you live.  Here, you don't need plates or active lighting because it doesn't cover the active lighting on the tow vehicle.
> 
> As for the hitch, I put a 2" ball on the back of my lawn/garden tractor with one of these:  Hitchin' Post Three-Way Hitch Plate
> Works just fine.  Got mine at Lowes.



Problem solved!  I like that and I could still use the pin hitch for other equipment I have.


----------



## Intheswamp (May 26, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan, I needed that!  LOL

Ed


----------



## bfunk13 (May 27, 2011)

In Wyoming anything towed needs registered.
So my home made splitter needs a state issued VIN, welded or stamped into the frame, inspected by the county sheriff, titled and tagged.
I already jumped through these hoops for a wood trailer i built.
What a bunch of BS! 
I think i will trailer mine when it needs towed.


----------



## CTYank (May 27, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> You need nothing to pull a splitter just make sure you dont go over the towable speed limit for your splitter! (Dont ask why I say that)



In CT, that could get you some police attention, if without plate, fenders, lights, safety chains, etc.

I've found it useful also to have a tow-vehicle to pull a trailer. <tongue out-of-cheek>


----------



## mywaynow (May 27, 2011)

Heard stories of these splitters having poor bearings that like to sieze up and cuase wheel loss.  I trailed my unit home the 6 miles at low speed.  Any trips from here out would be on the trailer.  You need a trailer or truck to bring the wood home anyway.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 27, 2011)

As others have said . . . probably depends on your own state's laws.

And also as others have said . . . I would always load up the splitter into the bed of the pick up or a trailer before towing it . . . these things are not really designed for high speed travel as they have a very short wheelbase and no suspension . . . going very fast will cause a lot of bouncing and back and forth sway . . . and as mentioned since the hydraulic oil tank is often part of the axle this is not a good thing.


----------

